# Savage 220F...



## Bocefus

OK guys, went and bought a Savage 220F 20ga and paired it with a Nikon Slug Master scope. I'm going to shoot Remington Accu tip slugs in the 2 3/4" lenth. Dealer had to order ammo for me and store because he was out. Called and said it was in, come and get it. Will have out at range this Sunday afternoon and will post the results.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Does that gun have a good recoil pad?? You are going to need it. I have never shot a 20 gauage slug. Maybe it won't be so bad. I know 12 ga slugs are rough on the shoulder.

Nice gun and I bet it is brutal on whatever that slug hits. It is also built on a Savage 110 action. Should be a sweet shooting gun.
Post the results. I am really looking forward to hearing how she shoots.



Darin


----------



## mitchmtm1

Bo, You really shouldn't "decide" what slugs you will be shooting without trying a few different ones. 

I shot 5 different brands/types when I first got my new slug gun a few years ago. It was amazing how much different the groups were. Some of the "better" more expensive slugs didn't group very well at all and some of the more economical ones grouped extremely well. I found one that just about clover leafed at 100 yards and that is the one that I'm shooting now.

Nice shotgun, hope that it serves you well. Let us know how you do. 



Mitch


----------



## Bocefus

Update: Did not go to the range due to thunder storms in area most of afternoon. F/M, the gun has a thick recoil pad that is kinda soft like most Savages have. I have read post from others who have gun, recoil is not an issue. Gun has heavy barrel. Mitch, I did alot of resarch on this gun on the net before the purchase. The gun/scope option seemd to be what most of the guys were using. As for loads with the gun, Savage has done alot of testing with this gun and they have narrowed the selection of rounds down to 3 that they recommend. Savage says Remington Accu Tips and the Hordany SST has preformed best with this gun and from post of many hunters who have used them. I also bought a box of the SST to try as well. Price of these are about the same, $13 for a box of 5.
Remington has a nice vidieo on its web of the Accu Tip that is worth watching.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Bocefus,

Why did you decide on a slug gun? With ammo for $13 for 5, it looks like you would have bought a rifle instead? Do you hunt where rifles are not allowed? I am only an hour and a half away from you and we are not restricted to shotguns anywhere that I know of. 

Is it something that you just wanted? If so I can understand that.

Darin


----------



## Bocefus

I live in Moore Co. The Co. is spilt in half as far as gun hunting goes. The upper part of Moore Co. you can use center fire as long as you are a min. of 8 ft. off the ground. For that I use my .308. The lower half of Moore Co. you can only use shot gun. There are a few places I hunt in lower part of co. that I still hunt and could easy get 200 yard shots. Example would be Sandhills Game lands and private land I hunt in that area.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

I hunted the Sandhills game lands when I was a teenager. There were a ton of deer down there. Much more than in my area at the time. Never gun hunted down there. Don't they dog hunt it pretty hard?

Darin


----------



## Bocefus

F/M, the Sandhills Game Lands are full of deer as well as the private lands. There are a few deer clubs around that run dogs for hunting, but its mostly on Saturdays. If I hunt on those days I take one of my Remington 870's or Reminton 1100 mag. and use 00 or 000 buck. Never know when the dogs are going to run deer to you. Both of those guns will for sure take one out to 100 yards, besides most of the time the deer will be running or slipping away from dogs and its hard to hit a deer with slug on the move. On the private lands I have access to in lower Moore Co., they have several nice soy bean fields and the deer are using them hard. I went to the fields the other evening and counted 50 deer in 3 fields. The deer population here in my area is crazy good right now. Hope to have report of how gun shoots in a few days. Will try again for up coming Sunday afternoon (8/12).


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Bocefus, You need to come to Asheboro and shoot sometime. I have a range. It is a wooden shooting table and a bank to shoot into. I can shoot from 25 - 200 yards. Nothing fancy but it is a great place to shoot.

Darin


----------



## Bocefus

Thanks for the offer, But I belong to the Moore Co. wildlife club. Its 1.5 miles from my house. We have a covered rifle range, 3 pistol ranges, trap/skeet range and archery range. www.mcwcc.org


----------



## Finger_Mullet

Looks like an awesome place.


----------



## Bocefus

OK guys, took gun to range Sunday 8/12 and all I can say is WOW!! I shot the gun 10 shells. Gun has alot less kick than I expected. I set paper target out at 60 yards like Savage/Nikon recommends. All 10 shells were the Remington Accu Tips. The first 3 shots was to get base line to see where they hit to adjust scope. The next 3 to narrow the adjustment again. Set up new target, the next 4 shells were to fine tune. For the first time ever shooting this gun, I can stick all 3-4 rounds in circle the size of bottom soda can at 60 yds. All shots were from shooting bench with just sand bags under the front of stock. Trigger is set at factory for 3 lbs of pull which is lite, bolt action is clean and crisp for a shot gun. I was grinning from ear to ear when done. There were 2 others at range while I was there and they were very impressed with gun as well. I mentioned in first post the scope was a slug master, its the slug hunter. According to scope set up with gun, at 60 yards I am 2 inches high (which I am) dead on cross hairs at 100 yds., at 150 yds use 1st circle point in scope and at 200 yds use bottom circle. Gun has the camo stock, dnz scope rings, and as mentioned the nikon slug hunter scope. I'm telling ya guys this is one sweet package.


----------

